# New thermostat housing coolant leak thru throttle body heater hose



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

There is obviously not a good seal at that connection. Return the Duralast part and replace with OEM. I would also replace that throttle body heater hose, Or at minimum replace the o-ring.


----------



## Frankie_89 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey John. I have the same problem with you after replaced thermostat. I found the new thermostat has little bit difference with old one How you solve the problem? Replace the throttle body hose pipe?


----------



## Wilson Smith (8 mo ago)

I replaced the heaterhose to throttle body and it's leaking on the thermostat housing end. It started a small leak and is now a spout. How do I get it to seal?


----------



## Johnnyeratliff (Nov 22, 2020)

Wilson Smith said:


> I replaced the heaterhose to throttle body and it's leaking on the thermostat housing end. It started a small leak and is now a spout. How do I get it to seal?


When I remove the hose connection, I discovered the the portion that inserts into the throttle body was broken. It’s made of plastic that after 9 years and maybe getting hot became brittle. I order a “throttle body inlet heater pipe hose”. It’s cheap maybe $16 on Amazon.


----------



## Wilson Smith (8 mo ago)

Johnnyeratliff said:


> When I remove the hose connection, I discovered the the portion that inserts into the throttle body was broken. It’s made of plastic that after 9 years and maybe getting hot became brittle. I order a “throttle body inlet heater pipe hose”. It’s cheap maybe $16 on Amazon.


I sealed it with high temperature silicone, and gave it 12hours of cure time


----------



## Wilson Smith (8 mo ago)

Wilson Smith said:


> I sealed it with high temperature silicone, and gave it 12hours of cure time


I don't have the time and money to get it the right way, I bought a aluminum thermostat housing thinking it shouldn't get hot enough to crack the housing and I bought the line as well, the inlet on the housing is oversized, I took a screwdriver turn it upside down and tapped the quick connect flush with the housing creating a good seal, for extra measures I put high temperature silicone around it, so far so good, it doesn't leak


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Id get rid of that autozone housing. I recently had nothing but leaks from 3 of them right out of the box. I ordered a acdelco housing from autozone which finally resolved my leaking issue.


----------



## mcarb80682 (2 mo ago)

Do you guys think we could just close both of those holes or run a hose from there to the coolant reservable because that's where it seems that it goes to it seems that's where the holes goes through


----------

